# Audi TechDay: Electromobility



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi is working hard on the mobility of the future. In the wide-ranging concept developed by the brand with the four rings, electrification of the driveline plays a major role. The new hybrid and electric vehicles form a strong cornerstone of Audi's strategy for helping shape trends in society and developments in the markets.

Audi has already completed the first steps towards electric mobility. Many standard models employ start-stop and recuperation systems, and in this sense are micro hybrids. These technologies stem from the efficiency modular system by means of which the brand has drastically reduced consumption and therefore the CO2 emissions of its vehicles.

* Full Story *


----------

